
Web Framework Benchmarks Round 11 - heyalexej
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/
======
kenOfYugen
lwan is king in JSON serialization. Can't wait to benchmark the node.js
integration project[1]

[1] [https://github.com/raadad/node-lwan](https://github.com/raadad/node-lwan)

